# It's Time To Thin Out My Pocket Watch Collection



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

I've decided it's time to thin out my collection a little so I've listed a very nice Waltham 'Riverside' hunter on the for sales area. A bargain for someone.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

And I still don't have enough posts to my credit to be able to view that area - darn it!!!!!


----------



## zentsuji2 (Jun 17, 2013)

how many posts are required to view sales.Just joined.ian


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

50. Avoid speed posting (adding inane comment to topics to run up the necessary count in the shortest possible time) its a bit like snakes and ladders - you pile up the post count and a mod knocks a few off. Have a good rummage through the various sections of the forum, you are bound to find some that interest you and give you the opportunity to make a meaningful contribution.


----------

